# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Есть ли толк от безанкорных ссылок?

## АнтоновКирил

Есть ли толк от безанкорных ссылок?

----------


## Amikta

Да, они необходимы для "разбавления" ссылочной массы

----------


## LeylaMos

Согласна, хотя б 20% они должны быть.

----------


## As123

Тут у меня вопрос возник есть ли вообще толк в  продвижении сео для коммерческого сайта выдачу смотришь одни г**Но сервисы яндекса типа услуги яндекс

----------


## tvcontact

Зависит еще от доноров. На каких сайтах проставленный ссылки.

----------

